# Any Survivalists or Armed Forces people



## Symphony (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm working on a short story about a small group of people who band together after a post apocolyptic event and was wondering what are some of the things you'd really need to have to survive.  I know you need food, shelter, water but what other essentials would you need to survive in your opinion?


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 25, 2013)

You would need firearms and ammo in order to protect yourself and what meager supplies you have.
There will be groups of people that would kill you for a piece of gum in this situation.


----------



## Symphony (Mar 25, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> You would need firearms and ammo in order to protect yourself and what meager supplies you have.
> There will be groups of people that would kill you for a piece of gum in this situation.


So your saying if the blank hits the fan, I should just lock and load and rob you and anyone else...


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 26, 2013)

No. 
What I am saying is if this situation came about it would be a good plan to be prepared to protect yourself from those that would have no problem taking from you the very things that you depend on to survive.

Most of us are good people and are happy to help others. However some people are not very nice and have no issues with smacking you down for whatever reason.

Its in history books. Look how human beings have treated each other thru out history. 

Look how some of the people behaved during the Katrina storm.

Your question was what essentials would a small group of people need if a major break down in civilization hit.
If your band of people are not armed then its going to be a short story.


----------



## Symphony (Mar 26, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> No.
> What I am saying is if this situation came about it would be a good plan to be prepared to protect yourself from those that would have no problem taking from you the very things that you depend on to survive.
> 
> Most of us are good people and are happy to help others. However some people are not very nice and have no issues with smacking you down for whatever reason.
> ...


Lol, true.  I've already banged out several pages.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 26, 2013)

cool
Looking forward to seeing it when your done.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 26, 2013)

I would think a source of communication would be invaluable.  What I mean by that is back in WWII if I am not mistaken, in England, they had a secret group of people that passed messages around in various ways so that they were not detected.  Leaving messages here, instructions there.   You know...a tin pie pan hangin on the garden gate means danger-stay away.  If things come crashing down there won't be cell phones, computers and tv.


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 26, 2013)

One would need a shovel to bury the dead to avoid a host of deseases.


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 26, 2013)

A good source of research material into the subject of survivalists is on youtube... just type in "SHTF" or "Preppers" and you'll find a wealth of material in how people are preparing themselves for economic and natural disasters... there's quite a number of videos detailing what items should be carried in a bug out bag, items to store in hidden caches, as well as videos on bearing arms in this type of situation. I do believe there's one video by an army nurse (Patriot Nurse or something like that) outlining which social groups would be hit the hardest and wouldn't survive in an SHTF devastation.

Hope this helps!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 26, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> One would need a shovel to bury the dead to avoid a host of deseases.


Or waterproof matches/flint to cremate.  Also would need those items for building fires for cooking/warmth.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

*There are also a few good books already, might give you some ideas;

James Wesley Rawles: Patriots
James Wesley Rawles: Survivors

Cody Lundin: When All Hell Breaks Loose
DK: The Survival Handbook*


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 26, 2013)

Arming yourself with guns would be more helpful if ammunition was available...none here for some time now.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 27, 2013)

Items to hunt with.

ax, knife, basic repair kits, rope, blankets/items to keep warm, first aid kits, water purification or a way to purify water, containers to carry water...gosh, don't you watch survival shows or prepper shows?


----------



## Symphony (Mar 28, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Items to hunt with.
> 
> ax, knife, basic repair kits, rope, blankets/items to keep warm, first aid kits, water purification or a way to purify water, containers to carry water...gosh, don't you watch survival shows or prepper shows?


Lol, I do sometimes but I thought I would get a pulse of what others would do to get an idea of what the Average Joe might have on them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 28, 2013)

Only an idiot would tell you that!     

I would much rather surprise someone!


----------



## Symphony (Mar 28, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Only an idiot would tell you that!
> 
> I would much rather surprise someone!


?


----------



## elevan (Mar 28, 2013)

I posted a similar topic a while back.  Maybe you can glean some info from it...and if anyone wants to add to it, I'd love to see what you post.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10229


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 28, 2013)

Symphony said:
			
		

> to get an idea of what the Average Joe might have on them.


Silly...that is the part I was referring to.


----------



## jd4570 (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't discount air rifles or archery equipment, very useful tools and relatively quiet too. Also have more than one good knife, preferably three. The old survivalist adage is "Two is one and one is none". Always have a back up. Also learn how to stay unseen, don't draw attention to yourself. And most importantly use your most important tool of all, your brain. . . . .


----------

